# Question About The Crucifixion



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't been around these parts for many months because all in all I've been doing well and reading certain posts triggers an "episode." Often dp and anxiety are exacerbated by exploring religion, God, and the unknown in general.

But I'm working on getting past all that. I'm done avoiding my faith altogether because I'm scared of it. Having said that, I have a nagging question and I'm interested to hear what others have to say.

Can anyone explain to (logically, if possible) why Christ was crucified? It seems that it's often presented as a given i.e., Christ died on the cross for our sins, so that we can go to heaven, etc. But try as I might, I still don't understand _why_. Why did he _have to_ die on the cross for our sins?

The best I can wrap my head around is from a sort of practical perspective--that in order for people to believe he was the messiah, the real deal, he had to do something major. Yes, his teachings were amazing, and he performed miracles while alive, but was that enough? Suffering a horrible death and rising from the dead is about as major as you can get and would likely ensure that people, even 2000 years later would believe in him. But this explanation I've given myself seems to missing something. I still don't understand how the actual crucifixion is what saves us.

The best analogy to explain my confusion is this...Imagine your dad picks you up from school and says I'm going to do something really amazing for you. I love you so much and I want the best for you. He then proceeds to drive you 2,000 miles from home, in rush hour traffic, to get an ice cream. You think, well gee dad, that was great, but couldn't we have just gone down the street? It's a crude analogy in comparison, but I'm tired and it's the best I can do. I don't understand why something as horrific and unimaginable as the crucifixion was our only chance for hope.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

I know this isn?t answering your question? but in my own view ?Christ? was one of billions of statistics which is still going today; a statistic of ?cruelty?? how many ?people? (or they may now be classed as ?dogs? by others) now do you think are going through the same type of pain? I don?t know why but your post made me feel as if many people look backwards towards ?past pain? and forsaken others who are living through pain right ?now? due to other?s ignorant? as I?ve said I feel this is linked to ?many people? and not yourself? because I do not know you and have no right to make such a judgement like that yet because it would be classed as a ?ill judgement??

Interesting thread you?ve made.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Nah, I'm not talking about past pain. I know people still go through all kinds of it or I wouldn't be in a dp forum...Maybe I misunderstood you, but who thinks there's only "past pain"? That seems pretty silly...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

HalfAPerson said:


> Nah, I'm not talking about past pain. I know people still go through all kinds of it or I wouldn't be in a dp forum...Maybe I misunderstood you, but who thinks there's *only "past pain"? *That seems pretty silly...


Please quote where I said the word "only", because it would be pretty silly only to think about past pain.


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Not trying to be argumentative, but the word "forsake" implies exclusion. So no, you didn't say "only" but it was implied. I think I misunderstood you...just trying to figure out what you meant. Sorry...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Why was he cruxified?
The Romans commonly used that method to execute criminals during that period.
Many many people were cruxified in the same way.

history history! that's not a theological explaination...
just thought I'd throw in some context.
yup.


----------



## mybrainhurts (Feb 9, 2007)

Jesus walks into a Holiday Inn, puts some nails down on the counter and says "can you put me up for the night?"

Ha-always liked that one.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

First you have to ask yourself if Jesus was really crucified, which I personally don't. But then there's contention about wether he actually lived at all. But I digress...

For me the whole thing is a metaphor. Dying and being resurrected, then living for eternity in heaven. Its a metaphor for how we ourselves are eternal and death is only another beginning. Or rather that its an illusion.

Forget about all this business about sin. There's no such thing. Everything you do is a learning experience. For the last however many thousands of years people have needed someone to give their personal power to, because we weren't ready to be responsible for ourselves. That is what the story of Jesus and his crucifixion gave us - somewhere to place our personal power. Just believe in Jesus and you will be saved, because he "Did it all for you!".

Now we don't need that anymore. Now we can take responsibility for ourselves. The only person you need to put your faith in is yourself


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Layla said:


> Why was he cruxified?
> The Romans commonly used that method to execute criminals during that period.
> Many many people were cruxified in the same way.


Right, I get that part. I'm confused about why he had to die for our sins no matter what the method.

Thanks for the input, Cecil but I guess I should put a caveat with my line of questioning...Can anyone who believes in Jesus try to explain why he was required to die in order to "save" us?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I imagine it has something to do with ego death. For a person to explore the higher parts of theirself they must forsake their worldly life as less important as that as sacrifice to Higher Power. That is what I read into it. Christ is a symbolic figure as well as a real one...and his purpose was to help us arrive at actualisation of the heart, which is done by putting aside the self for the delight of others. I dunno.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

People are being crucified every day, everytime you are put into a category or someone labels you or pre-judges you you are being crucified, every time a mother tells a child they are a bad child they are being slowly crucified, everytime someone tries to pin down who you are to make themselves feel more safe and secure they are crucifying you. The whole of life will try to pin you down and put you in a safe category or box, surely you all see this in your own lives how people will put you down if you act "out of character" or if you act unexpectedly people get concerned and worried, they are crucifying you trying to control you and nail down your consciousness so it is easily understood and safe. That is the nature of ego, to try to categorise everything and understand everything, but people like Jesus were not confined by their ego so they had to be killed because they were truely free, but the message of the crucifiction is that even if you try to nail someone who has a free consciousness down with metal nails they will still break free because that is the true nature of all of our consciousness, it cant be nailed down or put into a category, our true nature is completely free no matter how hard life and society tries to confine you.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying that Pablo. You are surely right that Jesus himself didn't represent the ego but the freedom of someone without one...and their non-experience of sacrifice as a result. I hope to be able to put aside labels because I am realising that much of life is not spoken or verbal anyway. Labels are useful for things but aren't the be all and end all. I find them very constricting and I think you are right that it only makes people defensive to be labelled, which is very easy to do.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Pablo said:


> People are being crucified every day, everytime you are put into a category or someone labels you or pre-judges you you are being crucified, every time a mother tells a child they are a bad child they are being slowly crucified, everytime someone tries to pin down who you are to make themselves feel more safe and secure they are crucifying you. The whole of life will try to pin you down and put you in a safe category or box, surely you all see this in your own lives how people will put you down if you act "out of character" or if you act unexpectedly people get concerned and worried, they are crucifying you trying to control you and nail down your consciousness so it is easily understood and safe. That is the nature of ego, to try to categorise everything and understand everything, but people like Jesus were not confined by their ego so they had to be killed because they were truely free, but the message of the crucifiction is that even if you try to nail someone who has a free consciousness down with metal nails they will still break free because that is the true nature of all of our consciousness, it cant be nailed down or put into a category, our true nature is completely free no matter how hard life and society tries to confine you.


"Life is just a ride. It goes around and around, it has lots of flashing colours and its very loud. Some people remember this and come to us and say 'Hey, its ok, there's no need to be afraid, ever. Because its just a ride!'. And we.....kill these people!" - Bill Hicks :lol:



> Thanks for the input, Cecil but I guess I should put a caveat with my line of questioning...Can anyone who believes in Jesus try to explain why he was required to die in order to "save" us?


Fair enough, I've nothing to add then. Except to say I do believe in Jesus, just not the same way as you, obviously. Good luck


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

*HalfAPerson wrote:
Can anyone explain to (logically, if possible) why Christ was crucified?*

I know what you are saying i wondered that same question until someone explained it to me.

This is written by someone else from a site i found bc i don't want to word anything wrong and i'm horrible at explaining things lol

*Copied from:*
http://www.carm.org/doctrine/Jesusdieforsins.htm

*Basically, the reason Jesus had to die for our sins was so that we could be forgiven and go to be with the Lord. Jesus is God in flesh (John 1:1,14; Col. 2:9) and only God can satisfy the Law requirements of a perfect life and perfect sacrifice that cleanses us of our sins.

All people have sinned against God. But, God is infinitely holy and righteous. He must punish the sinner, the Law breaker. If He didn't, then His law is not law for there is no law that is a law without a punishment.

The punishment for breaking the Law is death, separation from God. Therefore, we sinners need a way to escape the righteous judgment of God. Since we are stained by sin and cannot keep the Law of God, then the only one who could do what we cannot is God Himself.

That is why Jesus is God in flesh. He is both divine and human. He was made under the Law (Gal. 4:5-6) and He fulfilled it perfectly. Therefore, His sacrifice to God the Father on our behalf is of infinite value and is sufficient to cleanse all people from their sins and undo the offense to God.*

Maybe that answered it for ya.


----------

